
Ask HN: What is your favorite YouTube channel or video? - piedpipercoin
Any video or channel
======
metabagel
It's gotta be Screen Junkies / Honest Trailers

Pacific Rim is a particularly entertaining one.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc)

------
gadders
Not at all geek-related, but constantly hilarious for gym goers: Bro Science
Life.

